# Manual mode- what does "L" mean?



## mhattonmd (Jul 11, 2014)

Mark iii 5D


Tried to shoot the supermoon tonight. Wanted to start with manual settings. When I went to M, I was able to select my desired shutter speed (1/125 to start), but when I tried to adjust the F stop it showed "L" and wouldnt let me manually set it.
any ideas?
many thanks


----------



## CAP (Jul 11, 2014)

I believe the L you are seeing is indicating Low ISO or L "ISO 50"

I have a 5D Mark III and it does not show a L in the F or aperture spot you might have been looking at the ISO setting spot on the top display.

Hope this helps.

Also make sure you where not in Custom Manual Mode. or C1 C2 and C3.


----------

